# Day Trading Aussie Market



## BrightArgus (27 October 2018)

Hi Traders,
I have been trading US markets for past 3 years. Now I have come back to Australia and want to trade Australian markets because of the US timing issue.. Is Australian Market profitable for day traders. Secondly, is there any good screener like finviz.com for Aussie markets.. All advices are highly appreciated.
Regards Traders..


----------



## minwa (27 October 2018)

BrightArgus said:


> Is Australian Market profitable for day traders.




I find it a little hard to believe you have been day trading for 3 years and need to ask this question. 

Day trading US is profitable. Day trading AU is *un*profitable. Day trading UK is profitable. Day trading HK is *un*profitable.

Do you realize how ridiculous the above statement sounds ? Anyone who's been trading knows there is enough opportunities in any developed countries stock markets to be profitable day trading.There are profitable and unprofitable traders in all markets the question is which one are you.

Welcome back anyway.


----------



## Triple B (27 October 2018)

Minwa , where's the love   !?
BA
what Minwa is saying is that YOU have to make it profitable.
Its up to you to get your $ out of the market . Do the work ie back/forward test. get some numbers, work out what needs improving , implement the improvements, test again, improve some more. You gotta do the work. no shortcuts.
all the best


----------



## BrightArgus (28 October 2018)

minwa said:


> I find it a little hard to believe you have been day trading for 3 years and need to ask this question.
> 
> Day trading US is profitable. Day trading AU is *un*profitable. Day trading UK is profitable. Day trading HK is *un*profitable.
> 
> ...



relax traders.. I appreciate ur response n ur time to reply.. thank u.. overall u didnt understand my question may be I was not clear enough about my question.. Anyways, in US markets daytrading  is done based upon momentum scanners such as Finviz.com OR AlertsPlus OR blackboxstocks.com.. and many manymore..plus u have tons of companies such as ZACKS.COM giving u tips for intraday .. etc etc.. it is much easier and ofcourse work has to be done.. 
My question in clear words is do we in Australia have something like FINVIZ.COM or Tradealerts etc.. 
thanks


----------



## BrightArgus (28 October 2018)

Triple B said:


> Minwa , where's the love   !?
> BA
> what Minwa is saying is that YOU have to make it profitable.
> Its up to you to get your $ out of the market . Do the work ie back/forward test. get some numbers, work out what needs improving , implement the improvements, test again, improve some more. You gotta do the work. no shortcuts.
> all the best



relax traders.. I appreciate ur response n ur time to reply.. thank u.. overall u didnt understand my question may be I was not clear enough about my question.. Anyways, in US markets daytrading  is done based upon momentum scanners such as Finviz.com OR AlertsPlus OR blackboxstocks.com.. and many manymore..plus u have tons of companies such as ZACKS.COM giving u tips for intraday .. etc etc.. it is much easier and ofcourse work has to be done.. 
My question in clear words is do we in Australia have something like FINVIZ.COM or Tradealerts etc.. 
thanks


----------



## minwa (28 October 2018)

OK cool, was a little confused by the way you framed the question. I'm not familiar with ASX so can't help you there with scanners, I'm sure some others can help. Best of luck.


----------



## scholesy (3 November 2018)

BrightArgus said:


> relax traders.. I appreciate ur response n ur time to reply.. thank u.. overall u didnt understand my question may be I was not clear enough about my question.. Anyways, in US markets daytrading  is done based upon momentum scanners such as Finviz.com OR AlertsPlus OR blackboxstocks.com.. and many manymore..plus u have tons of companies such as ZACKS.COM giving u tips for intraday .. etc etc.. it is much easier and ofcourse work has to be done..
> My question in clear words is do we in Australia have something like FINVIZ.COM or Tradealerts etc..
> thanks




The ASX market tools are not that developed here as the market of traders are small and so it isn't really profitable to build tools you mentioned. There is one that is quite good but expensive. Its called Spark: https://iguana2.com/spark

Also, have heard good things about Pro Real Time: https://www.prorealtime.com/en/market-scan-library


----------

